# Basset hounds



## Baddog (Jan 11, 2011)

Anyone ever use a Basset on rabbits? Are they any good and can they make it through the snow OK?


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Myself and a few others on here run them. Mine has no problem in the snow. Check out these links.

http://www.huntingbassets.com/ 

http://www.bassetnet.com/


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

They'll get through anything a Beagle can. They may not be able to run on top of a crusted 3' of snow like a lighter Beagle would. Mine run rabbits as good or better than any Beagle that I've ever seen or had


----------



## Baddog (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks guys. Don't have one but been thinking of maybe a rescue dog. I'm aware of the issues that can come with a rescue dog but it would just be a plus if it did want to hunt.


----------



## davido (Feb 2, 2009)

Had one growing up , just as good of a nose as any beagle I ran him with . Deeper snow was tough on him , but very good none the less. Like any hound , he'll be your best friend too.


----------

